# Prairie dog hunt plans anyone?



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Our group is heading to North Dakota in July this year. Anybody else going doggie hunting this year? I still have a thousand rounds of 22-250 ammo to buy and 500 .223. Gosh I am getting excited thinking about it! :evil:


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I don't do that kind of hunting but have caught a few show's on the Outdoor Channel where their are Prairie dog Shootin....Looks like alot of fun. You know those things can cause farmers some serious $$$$$ Thought about it, but have yet to check in on the price for such a fun hunt. I have a .223 sighted in for 200yds and puting 3 rounds in the size of a quater. But from watching the show, them boys were shooting around 500yds and then some or take a few yds. 

Have fun. If you can post some pics of them little doggies


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

I think my last trip west for prairie dogs was in '98. That remains one of the most fun hunts I have ever been on. Some day I hope to go again but it sure wont be anytime soon. Pics & video are on my web site. My web page


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

A buddy and I are considering it in late June or early July. It is going to depend on how soon I can get my new barrel. I am having a barrel made by Bullberry Barrel Works for my Encore chambered in .22-250 Ackley Improved. It all will depend on that barrel getting here within a reasonable time and my getting about 500 rounds fire formed and a load rework up by then.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

I have ever been on in my life. I shoot a Colt AR-15 H-BAR 1 in 7 twist. 77 grain Black Hills Re-Man ammo by the cases is what I have been taking. My barrel got so hot the last time we went. I had to set the gun under the truck to help cool it off! We had three guns the last time we went out, 2 semi's and 1 Bolt gun. It looked like a "carpet" of brass at the end of the day. :lol:


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

Talked to a guy awhile back and he said on a 3 day shoot he and a buddy shot 3100 rounds. WOW!!!!! That some serious shooting!!!!!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I've been out prairie dog hunting in the past. All I can say is what a blast. I would recommend taking (2) guns per person, as stated above your barrels get mighty hot and we would take around 1500 rounds per man. Now I have never hunted North Dakota before I've alway hunted South Dakota. Is there a big population of prairie dog there? There is a lot of open land and the people are real nice in South Dakota. One of the farms we ask to hunt the farmers wife cooked us up a 7 course meal while we were out hunting and this was a farm that we walk up to the door that day and ask if we could hunt there.


----------



## xringer223 (Oct 10, 2002)

Here's a site to get pumped up on p-dog huntin. Watch the videos.
http://www.dogbegone.com/video.htm


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

We got to prairie dog hunt after our Mule deer hunt in 2002. That was a down right blast. Got quite expensive when your are shooting a 7MM Mag at them


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Forth year in a row to S.D. Taking a new .14 Walker Hornet along with a .17 CCM and .22 K. Hornet, all on 21in. Contenders......lots of fun and hope to go for many more years.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi guys.........i lived out in wyoming in 2002 and the federal goverment put a ban on prarie dog hunting on all federal and state land because of the bubonic plague you could hunt them on private land though...i was wondering if they lifted the ban or are you guys hunting on private land......the ban was for all land goverment owned land in wyoming,montana,north dakota,south dakota,and colorado if my memory serves me right.....i never got a chance to go out shooting them.....


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

You guy's are getting pumped, I was invited to go to South Dakota and hunt on some Indian reservation there the first week of June.
1000 rounds in HMR17 at $8 a box equals $160. By the time I get done shelling for shells I think the hunt will be cheaper :cwm27: 

I'm ready to go











CB


----------

